# What's the hottest temperature you ever shot during a State tournament?



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

This time of year our temps are averaging in the 90's... so we shoot a lot in these conditions.. :lol:

Our states are still a month away.. .could be like it is now, sweltering, or.. hopefully a tad cooler, but no tellin..


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Like Sticky said our states are month away, for the past 3 yrs it has been in the 80s. But the average this year has been in the high 90 with 100 percent humidity!! Young or old that kind of heat will work on you


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, it wasn't "the" States shoot, but a couple years back at one of our regular NCFAA shoots it was 103. I'm pretty sure that was the last time Hinky came down to DCWC. :wink:

We regularly shoot in 95-98 degree temps.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*GOTCHAAAAaaaaaa all beat........

June 2006......it wasn't a State Shoot but we all thought we had gone to ""WELLlllllllll"" :wink:

Ft. Gordon, Georgia .....Bowtie, Kelly and I shot their little "HOTTER THAN HECK" TOURNAMENT Saturday and Sunday....102 Saturday & 105 Sunday....then factor in the humidity it was over 110 both days...

They brought in the recruits to travel the course and pass out water while keeping check of anyone who passed out.... :mg:
Luckily....no one did....*

.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well, it wasn't "the" States shoot, but a couple years back at one of our regular NCFAA shoots it was 103. I'm pretty sure that was the last time Hinky came down to DCWC. :wink:
> 
> We regularly shoot in 95-98 degree temps.


I saw 105 on a bank thermometer the day we shot at DCWC before leaving for the Hillbilly Lee...

Supposed to cool off nicely for Saturday's shoot at Yadkin...84:clap:


----------



## FitaX10 (Aug 1, 2002)

Our state shoot this year had 100 degree temps both days. We shoot the SYWAT events all summer and are often well over the century mark. But the good thing is, we can still shoot the field range in the middle of winter :thumbs_up. So i guess its just a bit of a trade off. 
Chris


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*cooling off*



psargeant said:


> I saw 105 on a bank thermometer the day we shot at DCWC before leaving for the Hillbilly Lee...
> 
> Supposed to cool off nicely for Saturday's shoot at Yadkin...84:clap:


Thank God it's supposed to cool down for Sat because it's going to be hot at the Moo-tel this evening.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Thank God it's supposed to cool down for Sat because it's going to be hot at the Moo-tel this evening.


I'll see you there, first round in like 2 weeks...I think sarge jr. is going to tag along as well...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Thank God it's supposed to cool down for Sat because it's going to be hot at the Moo-tel this evening.





psargeant said:


> I'll see you there, first round in like 2 weeks...I think sarge jr. is going to tag along as well...


You guys have fun - I'm out of commission for a couple of weeks. :sad:


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Easily above 100 for a couple of our events......gotta love Florida!


----------



## RED69 (Jan 2, 2004)

This year at sectionals, 101 on sat when we came off the course. 2006 it was 106 on sat and 109 on sun down in Yankton SD!!!! High humidity also!:darkbeer:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Since our state shoot is always held in mid/late July, it is usually shot with temps in the 95-100 degree range. 


We have state this weekend. Last few days the heat has been pushing upper 90's with the heat index in the 110-115 range. Looks like we'll be going up in temps, but hopefully down in humidity. The heat is tolerable, but humidity is the killer.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> You guys have fun - I'm out of commission for a couple of weeks. :sad:


What:noidea:?


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

We shot in Moab, Utah once when it was 112 degrees, but it was no where near as uncomfortable as OKC at 98* and 98% humidity.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I've shot when the temp was in the high 90s, but none worse than the first shoot in mid-TN after the flood. Temp was only ~90, but the humidity was over 90 and the mosquitos were incredible. I've never seen anything like it, even in the marsh in south LA. It was awful.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

105 state field in Spokane a few years ago


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Shoot all the time when it's in the 90's and high humidity.

Many years ago I played in a golf tournament in Lafayette, Ind. when it was about 107 for 4 straight days.....and very windy. Had to be careful, because the wind deceived you into thinking you were OK. Back in the mid-eighties I believe. Maybe 1983 ?


----------



## pinkfletch (Sep 16, 2002)

*Not sure of actual temp afternoon*

Back in the mid 70's at Pinehurst for the North Carolina Archery Assn. state championships it was 103 at 8:45am as we headed out to our targets to start the round.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

In th mid 90's we shot at Eutaw Forest Archers and the temp was 100 for both days.


----------



## jumpmaster (Dec 21, 2008)

*Cumberland Bowhunters*

Shot 1st half of HillBilly's Hill last week at 5:30 pm 96 when I got out of my truck must of been 110 when I shot #14


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*keep us posted*



pragmatic_lee said:


> You guys have fun - I'm out of commission for a couple of weeks. :sad:


Hope things go well. Please keep your AT family posted. We'll miss you but do understand.


----------

